# Over using DNP stupidity



## Trump (May 5, 2022)

I had no intention of logging this DNP run but due too all the threads coming out lately of sheer abuse and stupidity I thought i should.

Days 1-21 250mg DNP

Diet just below maintenance but it was all a guess, I was offshore on an oil rig so It really was me just guessing.

Exercise daily walking in all my breaks also before work and after work. Minimum day was 12,000 steps maximum was 18,000
Gym most days PPL high reps lower weight than normal, this is just what I do I pretty sure just doing your normal training program would work as well.

First thing in the morning I made 2 x 1.5litre bottles of water up with 2 lemon electrolytes in each and 1 scoop of bitter lemon clear protein and drank them as a minimum. I also too omega 3 and vitamin D and a multivitamin, no reason for the Vit D except it was in my desk drawer.

Sleep No change
Heat No Change
Energy No change
Jizz colour No change

Starting weight 248.6lb
Finish weight 239.8lb However I still carrying water.

There is no need to go above this dose, it’s not worth the side and works just fine at 1 pill a day. Going higher than this without any previous experience is dangerous and stupid.

Sorry no pics like I said had no intention of actually making this thread. Now Intend to continue this cut through to July with trt test 120mg per week and maybe Anavar


----------



## Brum (May 5, 2022)

Good results and it sounds like its set you up nicely for your cut over a sensible time frame. Theres always room at the end of the cut to chuck another 10 day low dose run in there if its needed though in july it may be a bit too toasty.

Makes a change from reading stupid amounts taken in a bid to lose 30lb in 30 days with no plan of anything other than losing 30lb in 30 days.


----------



## Trump (May 5, 2022)

Brum said:


> Good results and it sounds like its set you up nicely for your cut over a sensible time frame. Theres always room at the end of the cut to chuck another 10 day low dose run in there if its needed though in july it may be a bit too toasty.
> 
> Makes a change from reading stupid amounts taken in a bid to lose 30lb in 30 days with no plan of anything other than losing 30lb in 30 days.


I just done this run in africa dude, toastie is not an issue at that dose


----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 5, 2022)

Not bad, not bad at all. A little low on the losses but nothing outrageous considering you were only running 250mg. 

May I ask what lab your DNP was? My DNP makes my jizz pure yellow. Not to say it's better because of that though.


----------



## Trump (May 5, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Not bad, not bad at all. A little low on the losses but nothing outrageous considering you were only running 250mg.
> 
> May I ask what lab your DNP was? My DNP makes my jizz pure yellow. Not to say it's better because of that though.


How does fuck off grab you, your idiocy and shit advise is one of the reasons I wrote this thread.


----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 5, 2022)

Trump said:


> How does fuck off grab you, your idiocy and shit advise is one of the reasons I wrote this thread.


So what did I say this time that was so idiotic? I said nothing idiotic of the sort.


----------



## Trump (May 5, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> So what did I say this time that was so idiotic? I said nothing idiotic of the sort.


I just don’t want you on my thread, you asked what lab my dnp is. Only a fucking idiot would even ask that. My dnp is bought from someone private who isn’t retarded enough to brand his dnp and send it main stream for twats like you to get hold of it


----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 5, 2022)

Trump said:


> I just don’t want you on my thread, you asked what lab my dnp is. Only a fucking idiot would even ask that. My dnp is bought from someone private who isn’t retarded enough to brand his dnp and send it main stream for twats like you to get hold of it


Lol. Than everyone I know who's ever asked that question is an idiot and I know a lot of them. Nit-picking at its finest.


----------



## Trump (May 5, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Lol. Than everyone I know who's ever asked that question is an idiot and I know a lot of them. Nit-picking at its finest.


Correct all idiots


----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 5, 2022)

Trump said:


> Correct all idiots


Because some random ass poopy pants said so? Yeah right. "What brand is your insulin". "IDIOT!". "What brand is your test". "IDIOT".

If this is your first DNP experience, I have More hand on experience here. And I've lost 12kgs in 25 days before, that's about 26lbs. Granted that was at 400mg, but my average weight loss is still higher than yours. Relative to dosage.


----------



## TODAY (May 5, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> So what did I say this time that was so idiotic? I said nothing idiotic of the sort.


----------



## Trump (May 5, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Because some random ass poopy pants said so? Yeah right. "What brand is your insulin". "IDIOT!". "What brand is your test". "IDIOT".


DNP is an industrial chemical you moron, dnp is dnp it’s so cheap why would anyone make tablets with less dnp in them than they say. You pay someone to spend the time capping them, the chemical it’s self is cheap so the brand means fuck all


----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 5, 2022)

Trump said:


> DNP is an industrial chemical you moron, dnp is dnp it’s so cheap why would anyone make tablets with less dnp in them than they say. You pay someone to spend the time capping them, the chemical it’s self is cheap so the brand means fuck all


Some products are more accurately dosed than others. Same manufactures are just bad at capping, and some underdose it on purpose for safety. Then why do some pills cause yellow jizz and some do not in the same person at the same dosage.


----------



## Beti ona (May 5, 2022)

I am really surprised that after 21 days your heat, energy and sleep did not change. 250mg is not a high dose, but I wouldn't put up with insomnia.

On the other hand, I have never had yellow jizz


----------



## Brum (May 5, 2022)

Beti ona said:


> On the other hand, I have never had yellow jizz


You clearly had the wrong brand 🤣


----------



## Ryu (May 6, 2022)

I have never gone of 200mg and do not intend to.  It works just fine and the only side I get is some lethargy. 

Nice post OP.


----------



## Trump (May 6, 2022)

Beti ona said:


> I am really surprised that after 21 days your heat, energy and sleep did not change. 250mg is not a high dose, but I wouldn't put up with insomnia.
> 
> On the other hand, I have never had yellow jizz


It might of changed slightly it was 97 degrees so was hot anyway. And inside the A/C was fucking cold. I just didn’t notice it significantly, definitely had zero nights sweats or issues sleeping


----------



## Gibsonator (May 6, 2022)

Still on that shit eh 🤣


----------



## Trump (May 6, 2022)

Gibsonator said:


> Still on that shit eh 🤣


3rd time in 4 years pure abuse 😂


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 6, 2022)

Good log
I personally use 200mg maximim.
1x per year, bring BG down after a bulk.


----------



## CJ (May 6, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Because some random ass poopy pants said so? Yeah right. "What brand is your insulin". "IDIOT!". "What brand is your test". "IDIOT".
> 
> If this is your first DNP experience, I have More hand on experience here. And I've lost 12kgs in 25 days before, that's about 26lbs. Granted that was at 400mg, but my average weight loss is still higher than yours. Relative to dosage.


You are the exact type of person that this log was created for, to show others that they shouldn't follow advice from people like you.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 6, 2022)

CJ said:


> You are the exact type of person that this log was created for, to show others that they shouldn't follow advice from people like you.



I love what some people consider "Experience"
Intel took a drug that him lose fat
Lost some fat
Now hes a proffesional

@Intel.imperitive 
What is DNPs method of action (In your own words, dont copy paste)
What was it invented for?
What was it studied for?

You know nothing, shut your whore mouth
@Trump is trying to educate people and do some good for this community and newbies

You're shitting all over it, as per usual

Shut up


----------



## Beti ona (May 6, 2022)

Trump said:


> It might of changed slightly it was 97 degrees so was hot anyway. And inside the A/C was fucking cold. I just didn’t notice it significantly, definitely had zero nights sweats or issues sleeping



Night sweats only appear if I increase the dose a lot, but insomnia (from 7 hours to 4-5 hours) comes quickly even at low doses after 4 or 5 days.


----------



## Trump (May 6, 2022)

Beti ona said:


> Night sweats only appear if I increase the dose a lot, but insomnia (from 7 hours to 4-5 hours) comes quickly even at low doses after 4 or 5 days.


That’s what zopiclone is for 😂


----------



## Beti ona (May 6, 2022)

Ohhh that's cheating, lol, I don't like sleeping drugs, I just use melatonin and histidine...they don't really help much


----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 6, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> I love what some people consider "Experience"
> Intel took a drug that him lose fat
> Lost some fat
> Now hes a proffesional
> ...


DNP depletes the body of ATP and I THINK increases the oxidation of fat cells, so that they are forced to burn carbs in a thermogenic "reaction" which releases heat. 

It wasn't really invented for anything health related, it was discovered when miners dealing with explosives got the chemical stained on their bodies and began to experience sweating and weight loss. It was then initially studied for weight loss, this was in the 1930s. 8 years later I THINK it was discontinued and taken off market due to deaths. The UK only banned it in 2003 under the General Food Act I THINK it's called. So for dealing it, since it's not a classified controlled substance, you violate food acts instead of drug charges. At least from what I read, wont stop you going to prison. That's in the UK

Currently, it's being studied for diabetes since it improves insulin sensitivity and for anti-cancer purposes. Adipotide is also another chemical/peptide being researched for anti-cancer properties. Cancer cells/tissue they inhibit can be very fatty, depends on the cancer. 

Hope that passes your test, NEVER claimed to be an expert. I have 4 heavy DNP cycles under my belt all with phenomenal results, Sometimes you guys say all I do is parrot what I hear (theory) other times you say my hands on experience means nothing. 

It's not


----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 6, 2022)

Trump said:


> That’s what zopiclone is for 😂


I prefer promethazine, I'm not sure if Zopiclone is an anti-histamine but promethazine is, which I think is good while using DNP to stop hives.


----------



## Trump (May 6, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> I prefer promethazine, I'm not sure if Zopiclone is an anti-histamine but promethazine is, which I think is good while using DNP to stop hives.


I have benedryl on hand for allergic reaction, in the U.K. the drug is sold as over the counter sleep medication Nytol 1 a day or sleepeze 
Diphenhydramine​


----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 6, 2022)

Trump said:


> I have benedryl on hand for allergic reaction, in the U.K. the drug is sold as over the counter sleep medication Nytol 1 a day or sleepeze
> Diphenhydramine​


Finally a response that doesn't shit on me for no reason. Honestly, thank you. I will research that.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 6, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> DNP depletes the body of ATP and I THINK increases the oxidation of fat cells, so that they are forced to burn carbs in a thermogenic "reaction" which releases heat.
> 
> It wasn't really invented for anything health related, it was discovered when miners dealing with explosives got the chemical stained on their bodies and began to experience sweating and weight loss. It was then initially studied for weight loss, this was in the 1930s. 8 years later I THINK it was discontinued and taken off market due to deaths. The UK only banned it in 2003 under the General Food Act I THINK it's called. So for dealing it, since it's not a classified controlled substance, you violate food acts instead of drug charges. At least from what I read, wont stop you going to prison. That's in the UK
> 
> ...



Well done kiddo
Now that youve said something that isnt trash, ill explain why i dont take you seriously, including DNP

Anyone can tske DNP, not eat much food and see significant weight loss

The difficult part, where experience comes in... is using it as a fulti faceted tool, using it effectivly and preventing muscle loss

Using it to bounce back BG, or using it to PREP insulin sensitivity before an insulin growth phase.... you still see DNP as a 1 dimensional substance, this is a mistake.
You can use DNP for 3 different reasons all at once, add or remove compounds to limit muscle loss etc etc

You lost weight, but you looked like shit

Lose weight, keep your mass, recovery from gH or recover from a heavy growth phase... or prep insulin sensitivity for a growth phase,  then ill start taking you at your word

In the meantime, your results could have been achieved iver a longer period of.time, without the drugs

You dont understand how to capitalize on compounds, or set your trainig regiment to kcals and susbtances

Youre still too small and too fresh to utilize the days of the week and compounds effectively


----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 6, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Well done kiddo
> Now that youve said something that isnt trash, ill explain why i dont take you seriously, including DNP
> 
> Anyone can tske DNP, not eat much food and see significant weight loss
> ...


I really like the part of viewing DNP as a multi-dimensional compound.


----------



## TODAY (May 6, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> DNP depletes the body of ATP and I THINK increases the oxidation of fat cells, so that they are forced to burn carbs in a thermogenic "reaction" which releases heat.
> 
> It wasn't really invented for anything health related, it was discovered when miners dealing with explosives got the chemical stained on their bodies and began to experience sweating and weight loss. It was then initially studied for weight loss, this was in the 1930s. 8 years later I THINK it was discontinued and taken off market due to deaths. The UK only banned it in 2003 under the General Food Act I THINK it's called. So for dealing it, since it's not a classified controlled substance, you violate food acts instead of drug charges. At least from what I read, wont stop you going to prison. That's in the UK
> 
> ...


----------



## Trump (May 6, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Finally a response that doesn't shit on me for no reason. Honestly, thank you. I will research that.


My reply was to benefit the thread it’s something I missed in my original post


----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 6, 2022)

Trump said:


> My reply was to benefit the thread it’s something I missed in my original post


Seems like our conversation actually contributed to the thread in that case. @silentlemon1011 did you learn anything in my post? I certainly did.


----------



## TODAY (May 6, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Seems like our conversation actually contributed to the thread in that case. @silentlemon1011 did you learn anything in my post? I certainly did.


Nobody was talking to you, poopnugget.


----------



## Beti ona (May 6, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Adipotide is also another chemical/peptide being researched for anti-cancer properties. Cancer cells/tissue they inhibit can be very fatty, depends on the cancer



Ask Bostin Loyd about this peptide


----------



## Beti ona (May 6, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> The UK only banned it in 2003 under the General Food Act I THINK it's called. So for dealing it, since it's not a classified controlled substance, you violate food acts instead of drug charges. At least from what I read, wont stop you going to prison. That's in the UK



It's legal to sell DNP as a fertilizer... but if you encapsulate it and sell it as a supplement, then you may be in trouble with the law. You could also have problems if they consider that you sell / buy DNP to make explosives, but I have never seen a court case of this type.


----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 6, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Nobody was talking to you, poopnugget.


Hahahhaha poopnugget. Like just one little nugget of poop not even a whole one.


----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 6, 2022)

Beti ona said:


> Ask Bostin Loyd about this peptide


Ya I was considering taking it, then I thought to myself, am I fucking retarded? There's no way I'm taking that.


----------



## Trump (May 6, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Ya I was considering taking it, then I thought to myself, am I fucking retarded? There's no way I'm taking that.


yes you are


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (May 6, 2022)

Beti ona said:


> Ask Bostin Loyd about this peptide


Is that the one that sent him into kindey failure?


----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 6, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Is that the one that sent him into kindey failure?


Yup. He was using 5mg a day and got mad striations on his chest where he was injecting. In fat people (we don't know about skinny People, and I should say monkeys), it's more potent than DNP. And it's gains/losses are permanent because it actually kills the fat cells rather than shrink them.


----------



## Beti ona (May 7, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Is that the one that sent him into kindey failure?



He used so much gear....but that peptide was the final nail in his coffin.


----------



## Beti ona (May 7, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Yup. He was using 5mg a day and got mad striations on his chest where he was injecting. In fat people (we don't know about skinny People, and I should say monkeys), it's more potent than DNP. And it's gains/losses are permanent because it actually kills the fat cells rather than shrink them.



Of course it kills fat cells, the dead have no fat.


----------



## Brum (May 10, 2022)

Trump said:


> DNP is an industrial chemical you moron, dnp is dnp it’s so cheap why would anyone make tablets with less dnp in them than they say. You pay someone to spend the time capping them, the chemical it’s self is cheap so the brand means fuck all


While i get what you are saying, testosterone has been cheap as chips for years but ugl still underdose it.

In the UK importing DNP has become far more risky due to various campaigns ovrr DNP and some deaths due to stupidity.

Gone are the days £50 would get you a 5kg drum of wet dnp from china. 

So less people importing it, drying and capping it. Money soon becomes the primary reason for suppliers who know its their stuff or risk importing, so instead of 200mg they can get an extra 25% mark up by dosing at 150mg. 

Use to know 2 people who imported and capped it for sale. They did it all themselves and got all the proceeds, you knew that it would be correctly dosed as it was 1 person doing it.
Relying on others to measure and cap products for you is where the problems start as they have zero incentive to get it right everytime. Just cap as quick as you can, get paid for capping and no comeback.

While dnp is just DNP ( with filler), different sellers just like different ugl have good or bad reputations for reliability. Ive used d hacks, yellow magic enhancement labs dnp, the 2 people i knews DNP and 2 or 3 other 'brands'.

Some were clearly stronger dosed than others, i think the first dnp i had was green tabs. The first time using it was very potent. Next time all it did was give me the shits.

So i dont even think you can go by 'brand' unless its by a batch of caps at a specific time.

Which is why in my view, its utterly ridiculous why anyone would go with any more than 1 cap per day on any new order of DNP for at least the first 7 days.


----------



## Beti ona (May 10, 2022)

Brum said:


> Gone are the days £50 would get you a 5kg drum of wet dnp from china.



Luckily, I stocked up on enough DNP for the rest of my days.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 10, 2022)

Still easy in Canada
But i go theough like 1 pack in 2 years, so not concerning


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 10, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> So what did I say this time that was so idiotic? I said nothing idiotic of the sort.


shut the fuck up u maggot


----------



## Brum (May 10, 2022)

Beti ona said:


> Luckily, I stocked up on enough DNP for the rest of my days.


I was tempted but had no where to store or prepare it, talked to another person about it and he did bite the bullet and did it for a good few years before all the media attention. I think for every £1 spent on DNP, filler, caps and postage he made £100. Not a bad earner.
I have enough to last a year or so


----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 11, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Still easy in Canada
> But i go theough like 1 pack in 2 years, so not concerning


Pareto pharma or something right?


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 11, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Pareto pharma or something right?



Nunya


----------



## Trainline (May 12, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Good log
> I personally use 200mg maximim.
> 1x per year, bring BG down after a bulk.


How long do you generally run it for?


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 12, 2022)

Trainline said:


> How long do you generally run it for?





Trainline said:


> How long do you generally run it for?



Usually around 2 to 4 weeks
Eating a pretty balanced diet, typically in a minor caloric deficit
I dint go HARD and go on a diabetic diet or anything, but it seems to do the trick for me


----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 12, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Usually around 2 to 4 weeks
> Eating a pretty balanced diet, typically in a minor caloric deficit
> I dint go HARD and go on a diabetic diet or anything, but it seems to do the trick for me


Did you end up using a BG meter to see how DNP affects insulin sensitivity like we thought about? I'm sure you're interested to see how much you're really benefiting. Share your findings with us! I also believe, after a DNP cycle there was an anabolic rebound as your muscles fill with carbs. Is this the same thing?


----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 12, 2022)

Beti ona said:


> He used so much gear....but that peptide was the final nail in his coffin.


How many DNP cycles have you ran, I think you got tons more experience than I do. I got 4 heavy cycles.


----------



## lifter6973 (May 12, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> How many DNP cycles have you ran, I think you got tons more experience than I do. I got 4 heavy cycles.


you're an idiot.


----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 12, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> you're an idiot.
> View attachment 22113


I feel like comments like this just derail the thread. I was making a positive contribution


----------



## lifter6973 (May 12, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> I feel like comments like this just derail the thread. I was making a positive contribution


I feel like no one should take advice from you or listen to what you say, ever.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 12, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Did you end up using a BG meter to see how DNP affects insulin sensitivity like we thought about? I'm sure you're interested to see how much you're really benefiting. Share your findings with us! I also believe, after a DNP cycle there was an anabolic rebound as your muscles fill with carbs. Is this the same thing?



Shut the fuck up
You didnt even know DNP affected Insulin sensitivity until you tried to tell me it didnt 2 weeks ago
Keep your whore mouth shut.

My 8 year old nephew would curb stomp your stupid ass.

Do i monitor BG, what sort of stupid question is that?

How could i have range of reference and data to indicate my cycle length without tracking and information?

Youre a fucking tool


----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 12, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Shut the fuck up
> You didnt even know DNP affected Insulin sensitivity until you tried to tell me it didnt 2 weeks ago
> Keep your whore mouth shut.
> 
> ...


I never, ever claimed DNP didn't increase insulin sensitivity. Again, we agreed on the vector, it was the magnitudes we disagrees on. You couldn't tell me how many points on a BG meter DNP would improve insulin sensitivity but spouted dosing protocols. That could result in too much or little DNP being used for insulin sensitivity. So I suggested measuring BG readings before and after a DNP cycle, don't get mad at me when I'm just trying to create positive discussion


----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 12, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> I feel like no one should take advice from you or listen to what you say, ever.


Was I giving advice you mongoloid?


----------



## lifter6973 (May 12, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Was I giving advice you mongoloid?


Look here you dumb little fuck- the day I take shit from a retard will never come.


----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 12, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Look here you dumb little fuck- the day I take shit from a retard will never come.


Clearly no respect for the mentally ill. Your mother didn't raise you properly


----------



## lifter6973 (May 12, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Clearly no respect for the mentally ill. Your mother didn't raise you properly


I raised myself you asshat.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 12, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> You wanna post up a study backing your claim? You're spewing pure bro-science, and I dont want anyone fucking up their insulin sensitivity based off your bad advice. How do you know that?
> 
> Stick to the tried & tested Metformin if you really wanna reset your insulin sensitivity. Don't listen to this guy, I normally don't call out his bullshit because they're usually on the border, but this one was way out.





Intel.imperitive said:


> I never, ever claimed DNP didn't increase insulin sensitivity. Again, we agreed on the vector, it was the magnitudes we disagrees on. You couldn't tell me how many points on a BG meter DNP would improve insulin sensitivity but spouted dosing protocols. That could result in too much or little DNP being used for insulin sensitivity. So I suggested measuring BG readings before and after a DNP cycle, don't get mad at me when I'm just trying to create positive discussion



Is thag so?
Because THAT is a quote from when i said 
"DNP can hekp to reset insjkin sensitivity"

You said i was wrong

So. ot only are you fucking stupid as fuck
(Mr 145, closer to 60 IQ)

but youre also full of shit

I gope you get hit by a truck
Lying bitch
Go fuck yourself


----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 12, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> I raised myself you asshat.


So did I, partially anyways


----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 12, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> I raised myself you asshat.


I'm sorry for calling you a mongoloid


----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 12, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Is thag so?
> Because THAT is a quote from when i said
> "DNP can hekp to reset insjkin sensitivity"
> 
> ...


 You didn't post the rest of them?

Insulin sensitivity benefits are one of the first thing anyone learns about DNP. I'm not that stupid.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 12, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> You didn't post the rest of them?
> 
> Insulin sensitivity benefits are one of the first thing anyone learns about DNP. I'm not that stupid.



But you are


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 12, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> You didn't post the rest of them?
> 
> Insulin sensitivity benefits are one of the first thing anyone learns about DNP. I'm not that stupid.


Go ahead and post the whole convo
Yoi figured out you were wrong afyer Send and i posted studies
and you backtracked to not look like a total moron (Lol, FARRR too late for that)


----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 12, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Go ahead and post the whole convo
> Yoi figured out you were wrong afyer Send and i posted studies
> and you backtracked to not look like a total moron (Lol, FARRR too late for that)


I don't have the time or energy. You gave me a little DNP test, I passed with flying colours. Really think I researched all that without knowing the basics that it improves insulin sensitivity? It was a misunderstanding, I thought it was obvious it does improve insulin sensitivity, and that I knew that. But the magnitude needs to be studied more, maybe those studies have some answers


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 12, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> I don't have the time or energy. You gave me a little DNP test, I passed with flying colours. Really think I researched all that without knowing the basics that it improves insulin sensitivity? It was a misunderstanding, I thought it was obvious it does improve insulin sensitivity, and that I knew that. But the magnitude needs to be studied more, maybe those studies have some answers



Nope
You backtracked and youre full of shit


----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 12, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Nope
> You backtracked and youre full of shit


Sure.


----------



## Beti ona (May 12, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> How many DNP cycles have you ran, I think you got tons more experience than I do. I got 4 heavy cycles.



I do many cycles each year when I go on a cutting diet, but my cycles are light and only last a week.

My knowledge is based more on the fact that I have no interest in bodybuilding drugs in general, but I do have an attraction and obsession to learn and read about DNP.  I have only run one cycle of clen (hated it) and a few more of EC or caffeine and DMAA. Now I only stick with low doses of caffeine.

I have read thousands of posts in different forums and I have a personal experience of many years of use. 

My heaviest cycle was 21 days with 300 mg


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Oct 9, 2022)

Beti ona said:


> I do many cycles each year when I go on a cutting diet, but my cycles are light and only last a week.
> 
> My knowledge is based more on the fact that I have no interest in bodybuilding drugs in general, but I do have an attraction and obsession to learn and read about DNP.  I have only run one cycle of clen (hated it) and a few more of EC or caffeine and DMAA. Now I only stick with low doses of caffeine.
> 
> ...


Interesting, it doesn't help or does help that you have a lifetime supply. Be careful capping that shit and make sure not to stain everything! Do you think low-dose DNP is better than High dose clen? Long term dangers? Getting rid of the fact you might die on DNP because you took it like an idiot.


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Oct 9, 2022)

@Send0 Intels post above is from May 13th and it's showing as posted today. Tell Mugz to kick the server a couple times, it's acting up again.


----------



## Send0 (Oct 9, 2022)

MisterSuperGod said:


> @Send0 Intels post above is from May 13th and it's showing as posted today. Tell Mugz to kick the server a couple times, it's acting up again.


I think it's something xenforo does to try to generate traffic to the board. Probably related to bumping posts up on Google searches for SEO.

I'll drop admin a line on this.


----------



## CJ (Oct 9, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I think it's something xenforo does to try to generate traffic to the board. Probably related to bumping posts up on Google searches for SEO.
> 
> I'll drop admin a line on this.


What a post(er) to pick. 🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️


----------



## Beti ona (Oct 9, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Interesting, it doesn't help or does help that you have a lifetime supply. Be careful capping that shit and make sure not to stain everything! Do you think low-dose DNP is better than High dose clen? Long term dangers? Getting rid of the fact you might die on DNP because you took it like an idiot.



I don't need advice unless I ask for it.

It is good to have DNP for life, the only problem is that if one day I want to get rid of it, I will have to go to the deposit where they eliminate dangerous substances.

I don't use Clem, I don't like it.


----------



## Kraken (Oct 14, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> I feel like comments like this just derail the thread. I was making a positive contribution



If I recall correctly, you're the guy who posts from a mental institution, where you have been involuntarily committed.  Are you still there?


----------



## Kraken (Oct 14, 2022)

The concern I have about DNP capping is that the DNP be well mixed with the filler. I have not seen a source that uses small caps, probably because they are hard to fill. So, filler is added. If it's not well mixed, one cap could have quite a bit more DNP than another. So, choose your source carefully.


----------

